# Is there any way of tracing this pigeons owner ?



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Hello
I noticed this little silver coloured pigeon this morning, he/she came along with the regulars to be fed, it was flying around with the other pigeons and seemed ok . It's just starting to go dark and noticed it sitting on the picnic table on its own, I saw it was ringed, so I threw a bit of seed down and caught it. I checked it over and saw a little bit of blood in it's nostrils, so I brought it in. I've not seen a ring like this one & wondered if anyone else had. It's a lovely little pigeon and I would like to try find out where it's from and if possible get it back to its owner. I'm not sure what to do about the blood in its nostrils, I looked into its mouth and everything looks ok as far as I can see, maybe it's flown into something?

It's a little blue metalic ring with:

AERC 04 3701 engraved onto it

I got a couple of photos also

Lesley
PS I'm in Manchester England UK


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Aerc Is The All England Roller Club,sec Used To Be Mr.g.frost.tel.01642218632 If He Cant Help He May Be Able To Tell You Who Can.

'poo


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Good work, Pigeonpoo...

I was trying to find out how to trace bands from the UK but was unsuccessful in finding a website.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Here's another number you can try 
THE ALL ROUND ROLLER CLUB,,SECY. J RUSSELL, PHONE 01602/626693,


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks very much,  I'll phone up in the morning

Lesley


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What a sweet little pidge!

Another AERC number: All England Roller Club, J Russell, 7 Fernleigh Ave, Westdale Lane, Mabberley, Nottinghamshire NG3 6FN Tel: 01159 569444

Tho this may be less recent than 'poo posted

If you get a trace on him, and he's been strayed for a while, his owner may not be best pleased with him 

John


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Lesley
Be prepared for the owner not to want the bird back - because it has not found its way back therefore is useless as a homer. 
I think the rules have changed in that a pigeon owner is now legally obliged to take back a bird which is found and must arrange and pay for Amtrack transport whether he wants him back or not. But many of these owners are wringing the bird's neck when they arrive back at the loft. Just need you to be aware of this before you contact the owner. 
I got one in once with a broken wing. He was a 4 year old bird and I traced his owner who lived in the Lake district. This bird had won many races but was now overdue from his last one and desperate to get him back. I explained why the delay and said I was pretty sure I could fix the wing and he would fly again. Which I did. When the bird was recovered and flying again the owner requested I just release him and he would find his way home - so I did. Sure enough I got a phone call that evening to say he'd arrived and the owner was over the moon. He couldn't be raced again but he could use him as a breeder. 
By the way - it looks like an 2004 bird. If it is a good racer and has won a few times he may just be desperate to get it back. But you may find it has been missing since it was a young bird and he doesn't care either way. Often you find the bird has recently been sold to a new owner who simply did not change the registration. You may find you have got another pidge!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Did you have any success finding the owner? I'm more optimistic that the owner will want his bird back as it's not a racer. It's a lovely looking bird but, is it's wattle a bit off white?


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

I managed to trace the owner, I spoke to his wife who said he was away for a few days, so I gave them my number and am waiting for them to call me back. 
Your right Pigeonpoo the wattles are off white, the little pigeon looks like he's had quite a rough time lately, he was very hungry, very dirty and absoloutly exhaused , he also had some blood in his nostrils, but that seems to have gone now. he slept for almost two days, but is coming round now, eating well, and interested in whats going on around him. He/she is a very very sweet little pidge who doesn't grunt, growl, wingbat or try to bite me..........yet.

I'll wait till tommorrow evening, and if the owner hasn't phoned me by then I'll give them another ring.
Lesley


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

I think you can start your own pedigree records creating a data base in MS Access or something Like that....I have a notebook to write down any data or information about my pigeons.


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Opps I posted the wrong message here sorry!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

bird brain said:


> the little pigeon looks like he's had quite a rough time lately, he was very hungry, very dirty and absoloutly exhaused , he also had some blood in his nostrils, but that seems to have gone now. he slept for almost two days, but is coming round now, eating well, and interested in whats going on around him.


Does sound like he's been out on the loose for a while. 

I had one on my balcony last year who was so exhausted she could hardly defend herself against the regulars. I was easily able to scoop her up and keep her for a couple of days to give food, water and comfort. She was no trouble at all. Come Monday, I was off to work and away all week, so I asked Brian, who runs the pigeon stores, if he could hold onto her until I could get the owner. 

Anyway, Brian contacted the owner himself, and after the owner had failed to come through with 'repatriation' he passed the pidge onto one of his pals who took a fancy to this hen. She was very dirty and her feathers were greasy, but Brian's mate said that though she mightn't be much of a racer, she looked like a really nice pigeon to go in his breeding loft.

So, pigeon got a new home, and didn't have to do any more racing 

John


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

John_D said:


> Does sound like he's been out on the loose for a while.
> 
> I had one on my balcony last year who was so exhausted she could hardly defend herself against the regulars. I was easily able to scoop her up and keep her for a couple of days to give food, water and comfort. She was no trouble at all. Come Monday, I was off to work and away all week, so I asked Brian, who runs the pigeon stores, if he could hold onto her until I could get the owner.
> 
> ...


The only racing my birds do, is to the food bowls at dinnertime.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

jerseygeorge said:


> The only racing my birds do, is to the food bowls at dinnertime.


 Ain't that the truth! Ours come a-running for treats of peanuts and hemp seed. They'd be pretty good in a pigeon foot race.

John


----------

